# 13" South Bend Lathe Tool Post Question



## jschance (Feb 5, 2013)

The 13" lathe I just purchased did not come with a tool post.  What size tool post should I be looking for?

Thanks.

JSChance


----------



## rwwells (Feb 5, 2013)

I put a QC 200 or BXA clone on my 13" Southbend.

RWW


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 5, 2013)

I had a CXA om my 13" South Bend and changed it to a CXA I like it a lot better. I put the BXA on my 13" LeBlond Regal it works great on the Regal.

Paul

I got mine from Tools4Cheap.


----------



## jschance (Feb 11, 2013)

OK, I went over and dug around in the original owner's garage and we came up with a Phase II quick change tool post, Stock #250-100.  

Would this be a correct tool post to use or is it too short?  

It doesn't have any tool holders that we could find and before I spend money to get some, I'd like to make sure it's the correct one to use.

Thanks.


----------



## tripletap3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice find but that is going to be a AXA series for up to 12" swing. It would work but will be a little small. You need a BXA or 200 series for your machine. A CXA will be a little too big. Sell it on the board here and use that to get you a BXA series.   http://littlemachineshop.com/info/qctp.php


----------

